# Bowfront tank size questio



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

Heya guys. I got a question. I'm looking at getting another tank possibly a 72 bowfront. Now the dimensions online are listed 48 x 18 x 22. My question is the 18 inch depth measured at the sides or at the peak of the bow? If it's at the peak of the bow what are the side dimensions. I'm trying to decide whether to get the 72 bowfront or a normal 75. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petar (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a 46 Bowfront and the center measures 18 inches, the sides are 13 inches its 36 inches long and 21 inches tall including the trim. Not sure if they helps.


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

Petar said:


> I have a 46 Bowfront and the center measures 18 inches, the sides are 13 inches its 36 inches long and 21 inches tall including the trim. Not sure if they helps.


actually thats perfect. looks like they kinda average it, because they list a 46 Bowfront as 36 x 15 x 20

so a 72 is probally something like 16 at the sides and 20 at the peak. 

i think im probally getting me a bowfront then 
i love how they look and thats gonna make fun tank


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Dimensions of a standard 75 gallon are 48" x 18" x 21" So I would assume a 72 bowfront would be 22 and the widest point of the bow and taper to narrower sides.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

4rdguy said:


> actually thats perfect. looks like they kinda average it, because they list a 46 Bowfront as 36 x 15 x 20
> 
> so a 72 is probally something like 16 at the sides and 20 at the peak.
> 
> ...


You're in luck because they're on sale starting tomorrow at Big Al's:
http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...UWUU41a16GlHZtTbRsEXrJ6Q2O9JCcF24hWm0t2fUBoc=
--
Paul


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

check 80G bow front in BA. The stand is better quality. It calls Europian 80.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

